# "The Dragon"



## Hrawk

I've been making board cuts for a while now and almost always somebody else's design. I figured it's about time I came up with my own design.

I sat down this morning with a few various frames and looked at what I like about each one.

Here is what I came up with;

"*The Dragon*"

Width : 90mm
Height : 140mm
Fork tips : 20mm
Fork gap : 50mm
Throat depth : 40mm


----------



## Knoll

Well, when you get movin', you get moving. A design and production of 3 frames in 1 day.
Like 'em!


----------



## Danny0663

Ohh man, Looks "slaammmm'n"

Ergo with a skinny handle, just what i was waiting for!

printing this design out tonite!

Thanks Hrawk.


----------



## Cervantes

Can I slip that into a pocket?


----------



## Hrawk

Cervantes said:


> Can I slip that into a pocket?


Sure you can, provided your pocket is at least 90 x 140mm


----------



## NaturalFork

THose are great man! Love the design and that wood is awesome!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Wow they look great mate! I love the blue, its a great look..


----------



## e~shot

Nice design. thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZDP-189

That's generous of you to give this fine design to the public domain.


----------



## SlingGal

Yes, thank you for making this design available. I might have to ask a friend if I can borrow his power tools to cut one out. I love the green one.... Looks like a.... Dragon! :-D

-Restita


----------



## Hrawk

E~Shot the awesome guy that he is, just made a few modification of the dragon for smaller hands.

Let me introduce to you the E~Dragon.

Thanks mate, I love it, this one really does look like a dragon!


----------



## Danny0663

Nice work by Irfan, looks good.

Having a hard time which one to make.....

There both really attractive!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Nicely done the both of ya.

[sub]_I remember once when I had to use mouthwash to get rid of the dragon_[/sub]


----------



## huey224

look alot like the one in your dp.. haha


----------



## Hrawk

HUEY !!!!!!!!

Where you been man !!! How you been ?

Come for a chat sometime over here !


----------



## huey224

haha just been away racing motocross, and im good thanks, is there still chat here?


----------



## Bob Fionda

Very nice design and work.


----------



## jayw81

mmm, I like the standard Dragon.. Might have to make me one









Jay


----------



## gecko

Wow. Thats a really nice design.


----------



## zhop

i love the blue one


----------



## Hrawk

Thanks man, I love the green myself.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Looks great man!


----------



## Danny0663

That looks really nice man. Excellent job.


----------



## Hrawk

I think I might have to make all my slingshots from now on in Green and Gold, Aussie colours for the win!


----------



## Classic Slingshot

very nice design


----------



## RedRubber

Beautiful!.....What dye did you use to get that beautiful emerald green?


----------



## Hrawk

The wood comes in that colour already. It's Dymondwood / Dymalux I purchased from Flippinout.


----------



## RedRubber

Thanks, I have a frame ready for dye, guess I'll have to try a concoction or something. Merry Christmas to Ya!


----------



## Hrawk

Green food colouring works pretty well.

So do the ink refills for inkjet / bubble jet printers. (Mix cyan & yellow)


----------



## RedRubber

Thanks, I have both.


----------



## Hrawk

Cool, just experiment on some scrap first. When using printer inks, you may find you need to dilute it a bit with paint thinner.


----------



## Danny0663

Well i tried to make the design with a template that Hrawk had sent me.

I Like it very much, perfect shooting gap!.
Shoots very nice with light bands, and very accurate.

I must say though, Hrawks finish is top-notch, the routering and varnish looks stunning!.
I tried to incorporate the "Router" curves, but it didn't go according to plan......
However, i coated the overal frame in a coat of CA glue.

Thanks Hrawk!


----------



## Jim Williams

Nice work chaps!


----------



## Dayhiker

Yes, nice work. It does look like a good design.


----------



## e~shot

Very good job Danny!


----------



## Sean

Is 3/4 baltic birch good to use for this design or did you go 1 inch? Thanks.

Sean


----------



## Hrawk

1 inch may be a little thick unless you have big hands.

I'm really digging the Onyx Dragon at 10mm thick.

The rest have all been about 18mm thick.


----------



## Sean

Ok, thanks for that. I'll cut one out soon.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Looks great Danny..


----------



## HungaJungaESQ

I have now made about 5 of these for friends and 1 for myself. I've slowly added to the bottom of the handle so it swells out in the bottom (like the Patriot). One of my top two designs from this forum for sure!

Thanks Hrawk!

-Bob


----------

